

Ask HN: Good video introductions to a start up service? - radagaisus

Do you know any good videos introducing start ups and their service / idea?<p>I like the bitcoin introduction -  http://www.weusecoins.com/
======
chrismiller
Adam Lisagor[1] has made a few great startup videos. Check out the video he
did for Flipboard <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2vpvEDS00o> or the video he
did for Square <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSzsFAJAKHI> .

[1] <http://adamlisagor.com/>

------
slhomme
Check out <http://startup-videos.com> for great examples of starup videos
introductions. You'll also find a page with a list of agencies/freelancers
offering such services. Hope it'll help

------
hardiman
I like the airbnb intro - <http://www.airbnb.com/info/how_it_works>

